# Ridiculous photos (and not so)



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

Here not a place long! 
Without laughter to live it is impossible.
And therefore, welcome all in this string. Place ridiculous photos, the more, the better!
Let's laugh together!
As the first cosmonaut of a planet Gagarin has told - have gone! 

View attachment 0614_konec.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

It is good, that cows do not fly 

View attachment balodis.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

Money happen different! 

View attachment 100bucks.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

The Green Peace has a rest 

View attachment 0628_utki.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

Happens and so!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

" Bill, the sonny, more abruptly Stalin system only yours! " 

View attachment bill.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

People - give, do not hesitate!
All ridiculous it is placed here!
References to different ridiculous addresses too approach and are welcomed!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

Was mistaken a door 

View attachment 0706_car.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

Without words 

View attachment 169200320446.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 28, 2006)

HA hahahaa!!! You know, that's always been a fantasy of mine. 'Gine chap from riding on a motorcycle bare assed. Sounds like a swell time.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 28, 2006)

We continue conversation
Wedding - business thin! 

View attachment 228213.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

We continue conversation. 
I make laugh you, however very much I want, that who &#1085;&#1080;&#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1100; has made laugh also me. 
Join my string! 

View attachment 03proctera_tampa50395a5676.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Tricks happen different! 

View attachment 0719_polise.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

The advanced dude! 

View attachment 0730_car.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Dec 29, 2006)

"Join my string"--Hmm, I think I'm leaning toward Borat again.

Funny pictures though mmm.

(Edited to add: Is the Tampax brand actually known in Russia?)


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

To women - the equal rights
To men - a strong grass   

View attachment trava_prava.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Again aircraft... 

View attachment pusk.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

The life is good - whatever one may do! 

View attachment post-2-1090141133.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Football theme! 

View attachment fut1.jpg


View attachment fut2.jpg


View attachment fut3.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

The good approach to employees of offices! 

View attachment WhatEveryOfficeNeeds.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

The absolute tomorrow 

View attachment absolut_manana.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Only here is how these grandmothers water them? 

View attachment 0511_flowers.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

It is possible to receive inexpressible sensations! 

View attachment best_toilet_ever.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

I love motorcycles! 

View attachment Bike_for_Men.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Without words 

View attachment hi_ha.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Translation.
Name - Dunja
Surname - the Fist
Always with you!
Venereal illnesses in the past 

View attachment prikol_402.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Urgent adjustment of a suspension bracket and the engine of the car are provided! 

View attachment 0627_car.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 29, 2006)

LOL...Maxim, I liked the toilet one!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 29, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> Only here is how these grandmothers water them?



Now I NEED to know! But more so, How did they put them up there in the first place???

Thankyou for this thread, I love these pics and your English


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope it's okay for me to butt *cough* in with one here. Possibly the worst named bus company in Finland... or the world! (even worse if you are British  ) 

View attachment fanny.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Moscow welcomes Scotland!!! 

View attachment podb35_49.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Probably about a tennis ball will be!!! 

View attachment 060902_grad01.jpg


View attachment 060902_grad02.jpg


View attachment 060902_grad03.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

:d :d :d 

View attachment 060918_bus.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060902_wc.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 4uu8.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060902_cat10.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060902_c896.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060913_car.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

The interesting machine! 

View attachment 060902_car4.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Our size!!! 

View attachment 060914_woman.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060913_hi.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060917_ship.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Signboard: a cabinet of the dentist 

View attachment 060917_smile.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Donkey and the fat man, it is similar now to a donkey will get! Hmm, not clear orientation..   

View attachment 060918_542.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060902_pig.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

:smitten:    

View attachment 060910_car.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 19_podborka_63.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

To play! 

View attachment ahom-ru_20060921_450x571_pdb_60.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

The Moscow Underground! 

View attachment img05952al9.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment kysh-blyadi.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment men_working.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Do not trust the eyes!   

View attachment otkroytemiliciyavo8.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Small bottle! 

View attachment pics_ziza_038_54578.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Translation: you Say lies fiber, you will not leave! 

View attachment post-2-1158815146.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060913_car2.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment pics006.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Translation of an inscription: "is borrowed" 

View attachment zanyato-3.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Stick and the girl, an original design (there hands are not present!)   

View attachment 000se7.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

:d :d :d  

View attachment 260368713_d0d447eeec_o.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment post-3-1158770421.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

View attachment 060905_lopata.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

View attachment 060910_wc.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Without words! 

View attachment Control1.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

Lovely ladies!  
On behalf of Russian men, and men in general, I congratulate you on coming New Year.  
I wish good luck, health, love, and the most important UNDERSTANDING!  
Believe, the majority of us, men, all the same tries to understand you!:bow: 
Penultimate my post I devote to you, charming fatties (and to thin girls) our forum! :smitten: :kiss2: :smitten: :kiss2: :smitten: :kiss2: 

View attachment 000fy1.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 29, 2006)

C coming New 2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   

View attachment avatarz-1159408585_i_9558.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 31, 2006)

You are ze Ridiculous Photo King, Cousin Mmm! :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## GPL (Dec 31, 2006)

Found this one: 

View attachment Supermodel.jpg


----------



## GPL (Dec 31, 2006)

And this one:


----------



## GPL (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm..., seems like the second pic was too large.
Go to this one: 

View attachment Shave.JPG


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> You are ze Ridiculous Photo King, Cousin Mmm! :bow:



Simply it is pleasant! 

View attachment 001p12ty.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

Personally for charming and unsurpassed Buffie!!!

P.s.: mmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, mur 

View attachment 03_zhivnost_39426.jpg


View attachment 03_kartinki_20201.jpg


View attachment 04_kartinki_49537.jpg


View attachment 04_podborka_7.jpg


View attachment 04_podborka_33.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

I continue to mew for Buffie! 

View attachment 12_kartinki_ziza_43215.jpg


View attachment 13_podborka_3.jpg


View attachment 13_podborka_23.jpg


View attachment 13_podborka_48.jpg


View attachment 16_podborka_15.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

Again I mew! 

View attachment 21_podborka_28.jpg


View attachment 060512_cat2.jpg


View attachment 060512_cat.jpg


View attachment 060513_cat2.jpg


View attachment 060513_cat3.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

With a glass of martini in a hand to mew doubly it is more pleasant! Happy New Year!!!
   

View attachment 060628_cats.jpg


View attachment 060714_cat.jpg


View attachment 220606_5.jpg


View attachment 220606_6.jpg


View attachment 1150884464cats19hy.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

We continue to consider my collection 

View attachment 04_podborka_10.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: 

View attachment 05_podborka_13.jpg


View attachment 21_podborka_60.jpg


View attachment 060717_bdsm.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

Similar eternal theme!   

View attachment 13_kartinki_52184.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

They everywhere identical, that at us, that at you
Intelligence under the full program! 

View attachment 05_menti_ziza_90187.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

Guys work 

View attachment 26_obaldennaya_podborka_106642.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

Ha!    

View attachment 06_podborka_4.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

View attachment 17_podborka_4.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

View attachment 5c962y11510381296lq.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

What for it it?  

View attachment 015ry.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

View attachment 18_kartinki_ziza_98084.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

Translation: a fence which dreamed to become road 

View attachment kreolj016pe.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

View attachment 060626_car2.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

View attachment 060626_car4.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

!:d :d :d :d 

View attachment 060511_gruz.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

View attachment 060511_kid.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

Without words   

View attachment podbor99993_07.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

View attachment 113.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 1, 2007)

View attachment underconstruction5oh.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jan 1, 2007)

mmm12mmm said:


> Personally for charming and unsurpassed Buffie!!!
> 
> P.s.: mmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, mur



Thank you for the kitty pics! Cute cute cute cute cute!!! :wubu:


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Thank you for the kitty pics! Cute cute cute cute cute!!! :wubu:



Well time it is valid so... Why also is not present! 
Once again with the 2007 which has come you! Happiness to you Buffie!!! 

View attachment doika.jpg


View attachment E8gfywx1oU.jpg


View attachment gamak-2.jpg


View attachment kisa-9.jpg


View attachment koresha1gs.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Small addition! 

View attachment podbor11it.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

" Brothers our smaller ", and kids! 

View attachment 14web6ca.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 060510_play.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Eyes of a predator! 

View attachment 17_podborka_10.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 060628_897.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Element of architecture 

View attachment 060627_wc.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Extreme kiss 

View attachment 060714_kiss.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 060510_wc.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

I have fallen under a table!!! Such it is possible only at us!    

View attachment 060927_way.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> You are ze Ridiculous Photo King, Cousin Mmm! :bow:



Thanks for an estimation! 

View attachment 061019-124701-big.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Bowling alley 

View attachment 060510_bowling.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

My favourite sizes!!!   :wubu: 

View attachment 060513_woman.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

The rescuer! 

View attachment 061023_256.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Instead of a boat!
Oars inside! 

View attachment 060621_car.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

:d 

View attachment 061023_pirsing.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 30_podborka_29.jpg


View attachment 114.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Probably has mixed it with the cow and has decided to extract milk.
Hang-over - business thin! 

View attachment 060513_pipec.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

:huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: 

View attachment 061023_bike.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 060717_bike.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Well women without it cannot!
The man - run more quickly in a pub to drink beer! Will eat in fact! 

View attachment 060621_bear.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 061025_212.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

The appetizing sun 

View attachment 061026_girl.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

-yes, lessons of predictions very good piece!
-yes go you, to me on a broom to fly, last time to the USA has departed, then week not could roads of return to find! 

View attachment 1144693596_00028295.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Advertising Pors&#1089;he 

View attachment 66133.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 060621_sea.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

View attachment krokedited0rn.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

" Has got, how many time I can repeat - row more accurately, do not splash! " 

View attachment 1150866310.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 1150720696firesmall4ip.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

The original is much more appetizing! 

View attachment 060510_mirror.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment AirBag_00-1.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

And it would be desirable to hang up at the office! 

View attachment cvyfalxn.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 1150712546gundum6eb.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 1150712233bobr7ky.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Delivery of diplomas about the termination of a legal institution 

View attachment 960694.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Opposite   

View attachment 116167546901od2.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Again football... 

View attachment fairplay.jpg


View attachment fut1mh.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment basscar.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Has got, the hacker!!! 

View attachment dosidelsya.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Abruptly. The Mobile phone. A tube convenient, portable 

View attachment mobila8ik.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment player.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

:blink: :blink:   

View attachment v1.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 3, 2007)

hahahah thanks for sharing the funny pics mmm12mmm






this thread rocks


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 3, 2007)

This was great! Thanks!!


----------



## Elfcat (Jan 3, 2007)

mmm12mmm said:


> Here not a place long!
> Without laughter to live it is impossible.
> And therefore, welcome all in this string. Place ridiculous photos, the more, the better!
> Let's laugh together!
> As the first cosmonaut of a planet Gagarin has told - have gone!



I've got to learn my mother tongue one of these days.

It's exactly this sort of thing that makes me proud to be a Slav! :doh:


----------



## UberAris (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## UberAris (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

- And still speak - we on mops do not fly! 
- Finish to stir - blow up the second! 

View attachment &#1052;&#1077;&#1090;&#1083;&#1099;.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

Metamorphosises:blink: 

View attachment 004mz1.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:blink:    

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 061107_5.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment post-11-1132669497.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:huh:  

View attachment 000dy09r.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:d :d :d :d 

View attachment 12996.jpg


View attachment 12997.jpg


View attachment 12998.jpg


View attachment 12999.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:blink: :blink: 

View attachment 061031_car.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

lol   

View attachment 372678.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 47945.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 4, 2007)

Beatles-plus.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:d 

View attachment 061031_car2.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Beatles-plus.



The advanced dudes!!!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 112340.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

Translation: 
" Do not knock!!!
They will not open " 

View attachment 000dpcgd.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 000e7fwa.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 000eeg1z.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:d 

View attachment 000d7f2p.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:d 

View attachment 240695.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 061107_569.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:huh:   

View attachment 061108_fishing.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

" Skill you will not spend on drink! "
Eternal theme about blondes
Lady and a cigarette - it is extreme! 

View attachment 1293383.jpg


View attachment 1293385.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 4, 2007)

Pencil Art - all carved from real pencils! 

View attachment pic04664.jpg


View attachment pic06868.jpg


View attachment pic07711.jpg


View attachment pic15141.jpg


View attachment pic17673.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 4, 2007)

the rest ... 

View attachment pic23811.jpg


View attachment pic25547.jpg


View attachment pic27644.jpg


View attachment pic28253.jpg


View attachment pic30333.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

rainyday said:


> "Join my string"--Hmm, I think I'm leaning toward Borat again.
> 
> Funny pictures though mmm.
> 
> (Edited to add: Is the Tampax brand actually known in Russia?)



*rainyday:*Forgive my carelessness to your message.

Entertaining Borat film, silly and ridiculous simultaneously. After your message it was necessary to get and look (it was difficult enough to find this film with Russian translation into islands of Dominican republic where I now have a rest).

However I hasten to remind, that Kazakhstan already for a long time is not a part of subjects of the Russian Federation. In Kazakhstan lived and there live Kazakhs, instead of Russian. I understand, from where to you the nobility about such thin nuances of territorial division of space of the former USSR. 

(Well we Russian can know except for bears, vodka and balalaikas )

With deep respect,

Max


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> the rest ...



:huh: :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 000esxpr.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

Hares or a freebie - business great! 

View attachment 061103_train.jpg


View attachment 563130.jpg


View attachment 986815.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

Ups!   

View attachment 061108_ppec.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 24254.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

View attachment 449056.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:huh: :huh:   

View attachment 1251504.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:huh: 

View attachment 566796.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

The pleasant sum! 

View attachment 1461301.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 111.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 5274m11488777691ij.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

:smitten:    

View attachment 20061025082534.jpg


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

The advanced family 

View attachment nicefamily4yi.jpg


----------



## djewell (Jan 4, 2007)

you know i think i am beginning to understand his signature...

amusing pictures, and amusing english

im going to start using "advanced" in my slang

i bow to you


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 4, 2007)

djewell said:


> you know i think i am beginning to understand his signature...
> 
> amusing pictures, and amusing english
> 
> ...



Mutual respect!


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Jan 24, 2007)

Max, have you seen this around? &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;?

As far as DVDs, have you tried Izmaylovo park? 

View attachment gjs1213-a.jpg


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's something appreciable by us here.

Modern Soviet Athlete.
Park Kultury, Moscow, Russia. 
(Where Soviet-era statutes go to die). 

View attachment gjs1216-a.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

Beautiful, NY!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

mmm12mmm said:


>



LOVE seals...your photos are fabulous!!

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------

